# Smith Motor Wheel Project Opinion Poll



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 23, 2017)

Scratch that first post- this is more interesting.
I did a little horse trading and at the end of the day I have a new piece of a toy. 

Let me get a show of hands who thinks I should try to complete this Smith Motor wheel and who thinks I should clean it and dismantle to help finish other people's dream machines? 

I'm leaning towards selling/trading what is there just to avoiding sinking a couple thousand dollars into it.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 23, 2017)

Last bits


----------



## stoney (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't think I would dismantle it. I'll bet someone maybe here on The CABE has the rest to finish it. To me it is kind of sketchy to try to sell as bits and pieces and get rid of it all. You may have bits or pieces left over and go to waste. I think you will have enough interest the way it is. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't let anything go to waste, certainly not motor wheel parts- 
I know there is a tank here, I was looking at a complete Smith this past weekend and I've got a long way to go to complete this bad boy- still has compression anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2017)

You are missing a lot of hard to find parts. Some of them have been repoped in small amounts, and I don't know who made them. I think they might have been members of the AMCA.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2017)

Yea, I saw this thing at the Butler Swap and upon close inspection I am a lonnnng way off.
I'm sure there are people out there closer to a complete than I, prob with more "drive" to complete it too, im not really a motor man at heart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2017)

Homemade bracket and some fabbed up stuff, cool finished product though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2017)

yea, you don't wanna mess with anything that's missing parts.... I learned that lesson years ago.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 24, 2017)

It adds up $$


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2017)

As it was shipped to me






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep as catfish said this is the most common found part, all the other stuff is what usually got tossed is really tough-same for antique motorcycles when they broke most people saved just the engine -guess they thought that it could power something....good luck


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 27, 2017)

That was my supposition looking at the ones that have sold, like I said I'll probably sell the useable pats on this motor and try to make a few motor wheel friends in the process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALTWORD (Jan 28, 2017)

Given all that you are missing, it would require a lot of horse trading to get what you need.  Ebay is a great place to sell it.  Just behind the flywheel on the upper left there will be a serial number.  If you tell me the number I can tell you exactly what you have.  Restoring third one now.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2017)

21881 is the serial, what's that tell you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALTWORD (Jan 30, 2017)

You have a 1918 Model C.  They made about 25,000 units from late 1914-1918.  Yours is later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALTWORD (Jan 30, 2017)

The part on the left is called a horn.  You need to put it on the right side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 31, 2017)

If you were driving one of these and leaned way to the right and reved it up then leaned back to the left would you be doing a burn out? LOL just curious


----------



## ALTWORD (Jan 31, 2017)

Jesse - be sure that if you remove the flywheel that you are careful - it is reverse threaded and the shaft can snap off if you go the wrong way with a pneumatic tool. 

Mark


----------



## ALTWORD (Jan 31, 2017)

LOL - nope.  Not enough torque.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 31, 2017)

ALTWORD said:


> View attachment 415376 Given all that you are missing, it would require a lot of horse trading to get what you need.  Ebay is a great place to sell it.  Just behind the flywheel on the upper left there will be a serial number.  If you tell me the number I can tell you exactly what you have.  Restoring third one now.




Wow Awesome!


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 31, 2017)

I was at the Butler Swap meet and saw that motor wheel. Cool stuff.


----------



## ALTWORD (Feb 14, 2017)

1917 Smith Motor Wheel, Colson bicycle and attachment bracket on eBay now.  I would expect it to sell for around $4500-$4750. 

Should be interesting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALTWORD (Feb 14, 2017)

ALTWORD said:


> 1917 Smith Motor Wheel, Colson bicycle and attachment bracket on eBay now.  I would expect it to sell for around $4500-$4750.
> 
> Should be interesting!
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

